# TurboTax Data Files



## ken278 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a new second computer and it is my intent to load TurboTax 2006 on that computer.
My old computer has the previous years TurboTax on it from which I did my 2005 return.
I want to copy the data files over to the new computer so that I can import the 2005 data into the 2006 TurboTax so that I do not have to re enter all that data.
I cannot find the data files to copy. Can someone help me.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

They will have a file extension of 
"*.tax". For example "filename.tax"


----------



## ken278 (Dec 28, 2006)

dmullen said:


> They will have a file extension of
> "*.tax". For example "filename.tax"


They must be hidden as I cannot locate any .tax files


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do a search with hidden files displayed.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't believe .tax files are hidden. It's been a year. Are you sure you didn't delete them?


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

My .tax files are not hidden by default. 

Have you opened Windows Explorer and gone to "Tools", "Folder Options", "View" to see if your explorer is showing hidden files?

It is a little ways down the list of options and has a checkbox to show hidden files.


----------



## finwood (May 10, 2004)

I use Taxcut, and the extention for the return itself is....T03, T04, T05 etc.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe the extension for TurboTax is indeed TAX, though I also use TaxCut.


----------

